# Solar Panels



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Have been considering buying a generator and am fully aware of all the reasons not to. I know absolutely nothing about Solar Panels Would someone give me advice re cost were to fit size etc My use would be for battery charging 
Thank you


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Patsy said:


> Have been considering buying a generator and am fully aware of all the reasons not to. I know absolutely nothing about Solar Panels Would someone give me advice re cost were to fit size etc My use would be for battery charging
> Thank you


Save yourself waiting and type Solar Panel into the search box above.

It's been done to death many times this year alone.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> It's been done to death many times this year alone.


Indeed.

Mind you, slightly more helpfully, you might expect to pay something in the order of £600 or more to have a 80W solar panel fitted and working. This should be enough for 'normal' use, but it depends on how much electric you use, how much sun is shining, etc etc etc. Names that have been recommended (from memory) are A B Butt, Solar Systems, Moore Power and Van Bitz.

Gerald


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Gerald for your short and informative reply Exactly what I wanted Tried thread as suggested and was unable to find what I wanted to know To be fair though I did not open all replies


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi patsy

Just a quick addition to afore mentioned. You will need to store the electricity you generate should you go down the solar panel route. It's no use generating the power if you cannot store it! So you might consider fitting a second leisure battery. Ideally two (new, so matched) 110 volt batteries would be the way to go - this, with an 80watt solar panel - would give you independence from EHU for approx 10 days with judicious use of on-board appliances. Solar panels use daylight, not sunlight to generate electricity - although they generate more power in direct sunlight - but again this depends on the angle of the sun shining on the panel. I have an 80 watt panel and 2 x 110 v batteries and they do the job admirably.

Good Luck

David


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Perfect David exactley what I wanted to know


----------

